# Amp Repair Needed. Zapco C2k 9.0



## Stereowhore (Aug 29, 2015)

Getting ready to do a new build with 2 zapco 9.0's and 2 6.0's .

But one of my 9.0's has a problem and it won't shut off. I only realized because the amp powers my zapco eq and when I shut the car off, the eq stayed on.

So the amp won't shut off, other than that it bangs!!!

What I need to know is: who is the best/ reasonably priced person to call on to take care of this. Also, what should I expect to pay for a repair of this nature??


----------



## Stereowhore (Aug 29, 2015)

bump, fix it or sell. I'll let it go for 500 as is... 2200 sweet RMS watts


----------

